

Cool use of zero-fill right shift in prototypejs - alexbosworth
https://github.com/sstephenson/prototype/commit/460be4691af9e4e92908c9ac707597bad69be57c#L0R517

======
RandallBrown
I didn't know that javascript even had a shift operator. Neat.

